# tips for selling my house



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

ok ladies.... need your help

I'm trying to sell my house but I'm not having much luck. I know a lot of that is to do with the market but any hints and tips would be helpful. What would make you buy someone's house??

It's freshly decorated in fairly neutral colours. Its clean and tidy on every viewing but is there anything special that you would look for in a viewing??

thanks


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

When we had our last house on the market, I would always brew a pot of coffee and  bake a loaf of bread an hour before the people were due to come out to view - the smell makes them think of the place as home! xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

If you find something that works let me know! been trying to sell since january! (and i can't do the coffee and bread thing as i'm not there during the day when most of our viewings happen!) also - i'd never get things tidy again in time if i did all that!!!


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Have as many viewings on one day or make out you've have more interest than you really have. Our first house was snapped up when we had 2 viewings in a day and they accidentally overlapped (some people turned up just as others were leaving).  Gives the impression that the house is more desirable and there is competition for it so may give more of an incentive for people to bid on it.

There was a (daytime) series on BBC1 a few months back about holding an Open House. Seemed to work pretty well and people often got more than the asking price.

Otherwise, buy a brand new house and go part exchange.  

Claire


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Another often forgoten tip when doing viewings 
is to let them walk into/move into the rooms first, 

focus on the postives of the area, when talking, 
and house for example dont say its too small and you need a bigger place! 
be ready with replys for odd questions like what day is the rubbish collected! 

Fresh flowers in a few rooms, and a neat and tidy garden area with  seating (even just a cheap bench!) 
Sell the dream as it were 
~dizzi~


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Beebee said:


> When we had our last house on the market, I would always brew a pot of coffee and bake a loaf of bread an hour before the people were due to come out to view - the smell makes them think of the place as home! xxx


 That would rely on me being some sort of domestic goddess . MY hubbys reaction when I told him this was too.....   Some how he thinks I would be incapable


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw give him a slap then tell him to buy you a breadmaker  xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

good plan  

I often let them in to rooms first - I watch selling houses   and I know thats one of his tips. its an ideal first time buyers house. I think that may also be the problem - bloody global financial crisis, how inconsiderate  

Got viewing tomorrow and Chubbs is doing it. He could bull*[email protected]: for england and for some reason people find him very amiable.

hopefully he'll do the trick


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

You don't need to get a breadmaker to fill your house with the smell of freshly baked bread!! Just pay a visit to Tescos or Asda and but a couple of 'bake at home' baguettes or rolls!! Cheaper and smell just as good!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I did my friends when she was trying to sell hers and literally just decluttered everywhere so there was nothing out on the sides in the kitchen apart from kettle ..and no cleaning bits on the sink and really simple things and it sold the same day I did this   

I think when you look round you have to imagine yourself living there so the less clutter, personal stuff around the better really although you don't want it bare ..and nice fresh smells I think work as well as anything..

Good Luck 

Cat x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Bear with me on this!

My parents live in a gorgeous house but the price is offputting in the current credit crunch due to stamp duty etc (3% sectio).  They spent just over a year getting it to the point that they put it on the market so that people couldn't "barter" the price down.  They have viewings but people aren't moving at the moment and they haven't had an offer.  They've dropped a lot in price to try and get a buyer but just can't.

So we decided 3 weeks ago, to put our house on the market to see if we could sell so we could buy my parents house.  It's just under the 1% stamp duty threshold.  We've had ONE viewing which is really disheartening BUT that one viewing actually made a serious offer which we've accepted.

The only thing we did to prepare was clean (manically!), ensure the garden looked really tidy (hedges etc), had the photo's of the house taken on a really sunny day as the views are great.  Cleaned ALL the clutter, toys etc away (even for the photo's but including for the viewing!).  The house is done in neutrals etc but it's a numbers game, I honestly believe it's down to luck BUT we're not counting our chickens or getting excited until the move is on!

I really really hope that you find a buyer soon.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Why are you showing them around and not an estate agent or are you not using one? If you are then let them earn their comission and get out of the house! I know when we viewed houses I couldn't wait to get out if the sellers were there.

Definitely declutter.

Chux xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

You're already doing well if you're getting viewings!

My sis & BIL have had their house on the market for 9 months & have only had about 5 viewings even though it's lovely, painted in neutral colours, big rooms, nice garden & in a lovely cul-de-sac.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Siobhan1 said:


> You're already doing well if you're getting viewings!


Not that well, this is only our third in like 6 months!  We've upped the price again but we are offering 5% deposit which I think is helping - fingers crossed



~ Chux ~ said:


> Why are you showing them around and not an estate agent or are you not using one? If you are then let them earn their comission and get out of the house! I know when we viewed houses I couldn't wait to get out if the sellers were there.




I know what you mean  but the estate agents aren't the most flexible when it comes to viewing. I tried to book a viewing through them a few months ago and it was a nightmare trying to find dates that suited me that they could fit us in. At least this way we are accomodating the viewer  and hopefully that will win us some brownie points  I also had an extra major re-clutter last night as well. Good job we are not selling the car with it - its filled with all the stuff from the house  

Chubbs said it went well. They seemed to like the back yard and the garden  that they book a second viewing. Will keep you posted but keep the tips coming

thanks all


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

well that was grand waste of time

Seems that woman is a serial viewer.     Initially asked to view over 100 houses and they refused so she wittled it down to houses that didn't need work doing to them so she had 26 viewing in one day  . Doesn't like any of them, they all need to much work doing to them. According to one vendor she walked into the spare room said thanks then walked straight back out again  

Think people forget this is peoples lives they are toying with. Couldn't give any specific feedback on anything as she couldn't remember. Well gee thanks!  

Rant over


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh how frustrating!  What does she expect?!?! i can't imagine moving into a house and not wanting to do anythign at all to it! If nothing else you want to put your mark on it, don't you?!

And you spend hours cleaning it and making it just right, and then that happens.  grr


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

outspan3 said:


> well that was grand waste of time
> 
> Seems that woman is a serial viewer.   Initially asked to view over 100 houses and they refused so she wittled it down to houses that didn't need work doing to them so she had 26 viewing in one day . Doesn't like any of them, they all need to much work doing to them. According to one vendor she walked into the spare room said thanks then walked straight back out again
> 
> ...


How frustrating! 

I've had a few like that. 2 veiwings lately booked for later on in the evning (6.30pm and 7pm) and neither showed up. I todl the agent but they never got back to me about why or anything. 

What annoys me is that your estate agent really ought to be a bit more probing of buyers in this current market. At the very least ought to find out if the potential viewer has a house on the market and is in a position to make an offer. With everyone in the housing market struggling then just getting someone to look at your house isn't enough. You need a viewer who is in a position to make an offer - i.e. first time buyer with a mortgage arranged etc. or someone who has already had an offer on their own property. Investment buyers are a waste of time if you house needs no work to it because they won't want to ffer it's full potential and you won't want to take anything less than what it's worth. You could trash the place and drastically drop the price... you might get a sale then...  
I have to say, I have has my agent send round too many innapropriate viewers - one lady who wanted to take on a logder (ok, our second bedroom is tiny so how will that work then? ) and a Polish guy who was buying for him and his brother and SIL.... oh and more inverstment buyers than I can remember. Send me a first time buyer please, I promise they'll put an offer in!

Also, if your agents are not accomodating viewings I would seriously think twice about looking for an agent who is prepared to put the work in, do the viewings, weekends and all. Obviously, like me, evenings are a bit of an issue for you but still, they ought to be willing to do it. Frankly, they can't afford to be lazy about it these days so if they are not showing 100% commitment to selling your property, I guarantee a few calls to other agents and they'll be crying out for you to register with them!

Anyway, I feel your pain right now. Been trying to sell for about 5 months myself. Actually had about 10+ viewings in that time so really good but not all the right profile as I said above. We have the same issue as you; our house is a definite first time buyer spec with a very small second bedrooom. The rest of the house and gareden and location are excellent and we've had loads of great feedback on that but it always comes back to the second bedroom being too small. About 18 months ago houses down our road would sell through within about 48 hours of going on the market so that just goes to show how harsh things are right now

Frankly, I think you might just have to sit tight on it and wait until the market drops so you're property is either valued below stamp duty threshold or until bank confidence starts to pick up and they start actually giving first timer buyers mortgages again. I suspect you will be waiting for both to be honest which could be some time. :-/ The only consoling advice I can give you is that, whatever you eventually get for your house, even if it is a lot lower than you first envisioned, you will be able to reflect that with the offer you make on where you move to. And when you do, you might even be able to use the length of time on the market as leverage to your own ends - we have our eyes on a house that has been on the market almost 12 months. In that time it's dropped price by only £1000 so, if we do get an offer any time soon and make one on that house, it will be at least 10% less than the value. If they don't take it I'll find another that will deal!  
Then again, if we don't get an offer in the next few months then we take it off the market and go back to square one!

C~x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Caz said:


> You could trash the place and drastically drop the price... you might get a sale then...
> 
> Also, if your agents are not accomodating viewings I would seriously think twice about looking for an agent who is prepared to put the work in, do the viewings, weekends and all. Obviously, like me, evenings are a bit of an issue for you but still, they ought to be willing to do it. Frankly, they can't afford to be lazy about it these days so if they are not showing 100% commitment to selling your property, I guarantee a few calls to other agents and they'll be crying out for you to register with them!
> 
> ...


Trash the place??  Knowing my luck I still wouldn't get an investor to buy 

When I go back to work (fortnight ) I'm more than willing to let the agents do the work. At the moment its easier for me to do them. I will also push them on being flexible with the viewings. To be honest it's the second agent we instructed that is doing all the work. The first one is doing bott all and I mean bott all. Terrible really. Only reason we haven't canned them is because our hip is through them and we were planning to pay it when we sold the house. May have to reconsider that  Either way when we sell they will be receiving a strongly worded letter  they have been useless.

We are well below stamp duty threshold and we are at the minimum we can go to. We are only just going to cover our EA fees and solicitors fees. We are trying to move to a shared equity house so the equity we are going to release is not all that important IFKWIM. The type of house we live in anyway we weren't expecting much more than we paid for it because that is the general price they have always sold at, and they usually go really quickly as they are ideal first time buyers! Unfort, as you say its the first time buyers market that has been hit the hardest.

Although I do like the fact that the government decided to give loans to first time buyers...but only if they buy new builds.  Yeah that was really to help the housing market, not the building firms at all  Honestly, government must think we all have mug stamped on our heads 

I know in my heart that there really isn't a lot I can do - just want to make myself feel better and validate that I am doing all that I can do with regards to viewings etc.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

> Only reason we haven't canned them is because our hip is through them and we were planning to pay it when we sold the house. May have to reconsider that they have been useless.


Yep, I feel that pain too. Did exactly the same thing and it cost us £100 more for the pleasure too. Even more irritatingly, if we don't sell in 10 months we'll still have to pay it up anyway. How annoyed am I at myself but then, when the agent was sat there on my sofa saying he'd have us a buyer by the end of next week... it seemed like a great idea. <Insert expletive of your choice here>. 

Totally agree with you about how our wonderful government has made things worse with their so-called rescue package for the housing market. Probably makes things worse for me because I sit above the stamp duty threshold by, at the moment, a fair bit but, if the market carries as it is, we'll be at a point where we'll be only a little bit above it and then in a completely unsaleable position unless we take a huge reduction to come under the stamp duty limit and then we'll end up not getting as much money freed up as we need and not being able to do what we set out to do and then the whole carefully worked out plan will just unravel. It frustrates me so much when, for probably the first time in my life, I was being completely and utetrly financially repsonsible - forward planning etc. and I'm ending up in a position I didn't want to be in through matters completely outside my control. Anyway you live. You learn.

Keep the faith. You're doing everything you can I am sure. Someone might come along and love you house so much... of hold out for the lottery win, eh! 

C~x

P.S. just a thought but have you looked into renting it out? Maybe getting buy-to-let mortgage? Would your renatl income on it meet your mortgage payments? We thought of that but we wouldn't cover our mortgage so little point but, your situation might be different?


----------

